# Piglet born with stripes



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Hello all, 

My half Mulefoot half Berkshire gilt gave birth to a litter this morning and one of the piglets is brown with darker stripes. The sire of the litter is a full blood Mulefoot, so, the piglets are 3/4. All of the piglets except the brown one look like fullblood mulefoot pigs. I have produce many litters of many different crosses and have never produced a brown pig, much less one with stripes. I have not seen any sign of wild pigs close to my place and no one for miles raises pigs except me. Do you think it is just a throwback or some other strange genetic quirk?

http://www.dostersheritagefarm.com


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

"Racing stripes" show up in crosses of all types, they are not the exclusive trait of wild breeds. They usually disappear in a few months. The truth is that your "purebred" pigs could have crosses in their background; things happen. The lineages came through several breeders and farms and it's easy for anyone to think this boar bred that sow when actually it was that boar...any recessive gene can become dominant later.

Since you are making crosses I wouldn't be concerned. If you were making registered purebreds then it would be a problem. I had to cull a sow and recall the rest of her litter because one of her piglets grew up with a "hamp" stripe. According to the breeder that I got her from her siblings are all looking fine but I can't take any chances.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We call them pajama piglets. I've heard them explained as 'wild' genes and 'Russian' genes.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. After getting a better look at the piglet, it seems that the stripes are random and not the chipmunk like stripes of a wild piglet.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Any chance you could share a picture of the striped piglet? I had one born last year and kept her to see what she'd look like as an adult. She did lose the stripes but is definitely a brown color where the sibling and the rest of the piglets from other litters have all been black.


----------



## Suzy_Bean (May 16, 2011)

Here is another piglet with stripes
http://letsbefriends.blogspot.com/2004/09/tiger-and-piglets_09.html


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I will upload a photo onto my website tonight. It will be on the "pastured pork" page.

http://www.dostersheritagefarm.com


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

"Pajama piglets"! Walter, I just caught that! That's a good description!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The photo is up on the website. Look on the "pastured pork" page.

http://www.dostersheritagefarm.com


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! Those are some unique stripes! You may have come across a camouflage trait (just compare with the wood panel behind it) or Bambi's dad got to your sow... 

BTW, James, I really like your website template. Very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd say there's an anaconda throwback to that pig...looks like snakeskin pattern


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Brian. Perhaps the pigs are adapting to the farrowing pen? With the shavings and the wood sides, you have to really look to find lil' stripe sometimes.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I know what happened. There is a new strain of wild pigs out in the woods. They have evolved to have a chameleon like quality; that's why we don't know about them. One of them snuck into your pen and got to your sow.

Heck, he could still be there! You just can't see him!

Call the New York Times! People need to know about this!!!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

HeritagePigs said:


> I know what happened. There is a new strain of wild pigs out in the woods. They have evolved to have a chameleon like quality; that's why we don't know about them. One of them snuck into your pen and got to your sow.
> 
> Heck, he could still be there! You just can't see him!
> 
> Call the New York Times! People need to know about this!!!


I'm Skeeered!!!:run:


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Those are some cool stripes!


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

I would be keeping that little fellow for a future herd sire, he will throw some very interesting litters im sure.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

beeman97 said:


> I would be keeping that little fellow for a future herd sire, he will throw some very interesting litters im sure.


I plan on keeping him to see how he turns out. His bloodlines would fit in with my other lines very well. Also, not only is he interesting looking, but, he is fast growing and very healthy.

http://www.dostersheritagefarm.com


----------

